# nikkai 600 invertor manual



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Hi motorhomers
I have fitted an invertor in my m,h but has lost the manual. I need to know if I can use the invertor while I am connected to the mains. Does the manual say the invertor must be off when charging the batteries. Thank you in anticipation of your replies. Andy


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *pogo*. I don't think you would have a problem. I normally use Solar Power to keep the batteries charged. But in Winter the Solar doesn't provide enough power so I run the generator the top up the Batteries but I still operate the TV and Satellite through the Invertor (saves plugging and un-plugging). Had no problems. :wink:


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Hi johnsandywhite
I have plugged into the electric and turned on the tv . Dosent seem to be a problem. I was afraid to do so at first. Thanks Pogo


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

i have just bought 1000w from maplin and says disconnect while charging battries COULD cause spike and damage inverter what am i to do the cables are as thick as your finger i would need a cooker switch i am confussed can anybody please bring this to a conclusion I have 2 battries on a motorhome and just wish to hardwire this in looks simple just have turned of when connecting to mains yes / no


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
We bought the 300watt one from Maplins, and it did state the same for ours, as it did for Joe2369's 1000 watt jobbie.
Jock.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

joe2369 said:


> i have just bought 1000w from maplin and says disconnect while charging battries COULD cause spike and damage inverter what am i to do the cables are as thick as your finger i would need a cooker switch i am confussed can anybody please bring this to a conclusion I have 2 battries on a motorhome and just wish to hardwire this in looks simple just have turned of when connecting to mains yes / no


 :lol: Hi *joe2369*. As has been mentioned above. We and other's have connected an invertor while charging the batteries with no problems. I believe the instructions are covering themselves in case something does actually go pop.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

My Mobitronic 600 watt invertor is hard wired to the batteries with no switch and never had a problem .. There was no warning or instructions to do otherwise. 
Another invertor I used to have had a 4 amp charging facility, it was plugged into the mains at all times and charged the batteries when on hook up.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Do all, or most of you earth the invertor whilst it is in use, through the negative terminal or through the chassis? I would be pleased to know as we have'nt used ours yet. 
Jock.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *JockandRita*. Surely the Negative earth and the chassis are one and the same. Up to a point that is. Some Invertor manufacturers suggest earthing through the negative connection. Others recommend a seperate earth running to the earth outside the Van. :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi,
> Do all, or most of you earth the invertor whilst it is in use, through the negative terminal or through the chassis? I would be pleased to know as we have'nt used ours yet.
> Jock.


Connect the leads from the inverter to the battery terminals using proper terminal connectors, keeping the leads as short as possible to the batterie(s) you are using.

regards M&D


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the info . there are some great deals on inverters at maplin at the moment 300w £20 , and mine 1000w £98 hope it powers my 700w microwave any input greatly received. thanks joe


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

joe2369 said:


> it powers my 700w microwave any input greatly received. thanks joe


Hi Joe

If that's the 'cooking' power you are quoting, check the data plate for power consumed, I think you will find it's nearer to 1100 watt , if so your 1000watt is under rated. 
I would suggest an invertor of at least 1500 watt, better still 2kw


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I am late.

No problem using the invertor while being charged by mains, as long as 240 from hook up is never on same circuit as 240 from the invertor.

Question why do you want to power things via invertor while connected to mains? why not use mains direct? oops just spotted about having it switched off (btw under *certain circumstances *using an invertor while on hook up could be a good idea)

On the invertor powering microwave front, the last one I *actually measured* was a 700 W and needed 1025 Watts to run, so my suggestion is to run it and see, I would expect a 1000w Nikkia to cope.
You do not say how many batteries you have and how they are charged, a load of 94 Amps will drag the terminal voltage down fairly rapidly on a single battery, this could cause the low voltage cut out to come into play, this would mean battery capacity is stopping you using the Microwave and not any limitation of the invertor.

Jockandrita

It depends on the Make and Model you have, without that, any answer you receive is at best a guess, guessing and electrics are not two words that go well together.

Johnsandywhite

Which invertor recommends an outside earth, running to ground/earth? 
that sounds dangerous (it would be easy to cause a difference in potential)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,
according to the instructions, as well as connecting the leads correctly, it should be earthed using the earth connection at the rear.

If used outside the vehichle, it should be earthed to ground, (as JSW correctly mentioned). 

Like JSW, I was under the impression that the negative terminal, and the chassis, were effectively the same earth, (on negative earth vehicles, which are most nowadays). Or, does this only apply to the starter battery, as opposed to the leisure batteries, (x3).

No long drawn out explanations.....pleaseeeeee, as we have'nt got the requisite attention span. Sorry.
J & R.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> On the invertor powering microwave front, the last one I *actually measured* was a 700 W and needed 1025 Watts to run, so my suggestion is to run it and see, I would expect a 1000w Nikkia to cope.


Hi George

While this may work I stress 'may', coping and being ideal are different, good practice is never to run an invertor at or over it's rated capacity, hence my advice, there is also no allowance for the initial surge when the load is applied. 
IMO .. Running over it's 'constant rating' will inevitably result in cooking the invertor and not your meal..


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock&Rita

You asked a question without stating the make and model, any kind of accurate answer depends on knowing make and model, but it seems you have the instructions anyway. 
There is no simple way to explain why adding an earth stake is potentially dangerous, but the most complex part of the wiring regs is concerned with earths or Lack thereof.

Note that John said *Others recommend a seperate earth running to the earth outside the Van*., this could prove fatal and is not the same thing as using an invertor in a non vehicle setting.

Hi Jim

Invertor's have Surge ratings, the invertor being discussed in relation to the microwave, a Nikkia 1000 Watt is rated at 2500 w for surge and is rated at 1000w Continuous (so the initial surge is more than taken care of), if it will cope for 5 - 10 mins for Microwave purposes it will do no lasting damage to the invertor, if it wont cope it will just shut down, if you ever exceed what the invertor will cope with the worst that can happen is that it will cut out. I would be more concerned that the battery (preferably 2 at least) were up to it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Invertor's have Surge ratings, the invertor being discussed in relation to the microwave, a Nikkia 1000 Watt is rated at 2500 w for surge and is rated at 1000w Continuous (so the initial surge is more than taken care of), if it will cope for 5 - 10 mins for Microwave purposes it will do no lasting damage to the invertor, if it wont cope it will just shut down, if you ever exceed what the invertor will cope with the worst that can happen is that it will cut out. I would be more concerned that the battery (preferably 2 at least) were up to it.


HI George,

Fair comment, I didn't have the full details of the invertor in question when I gave my advice, I agree with your comments about the battery or lack of ..

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Just for the record

I have just checked out the electricians guide to the 16th Edition wiring regs.

Earthing has 32 Pages

Entire section on caravan/motorhome systems is 1 page.


A 5 minute microwave warm up via Invertor will use 8 Ah, but because its using 90+ Amps it will bring the terminal voltage of a single battery down rapidly, if you only use one poorly charged battery the most likely thing to stop the Microwave is low battery voltage ( the Peukerts effect ) High ampage draws can bring down the terminal voltage of a battery very quickly.

Do not be tempted to run the engine if this happens as the wiring on split charge systems tends to be too thin and you could bloow the fuse (best scenario) or worse the heated wire could start a fire/cause some messy damage.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

I have two batts now and yes the your right the comsumtion is more than 1000w for the 700w it says 1150w will it make any diffrence to use lower power set on micro ? inverter next to 2nd batt on 12" leads as thick as finger both batts connected together had it done at dealers . am i weeing in wind here and wasting money as 12v micro is a non runner due to distance from batts ripples 12v micro teccy says no futher than 2.5 meters from batts and mine is a 9.5meter run when hidden so any advise greatly apriciated


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

oh yes forgot to mention the socket for micro can be moved from inverter to 240v in garage as only to use micro when wild or no hook up. but my concern is now consumtion with this £26 micro from netto.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

joe2369 said:


> I have two batts now and yes the your right the comsumtion is more than 1000w for the 700w it says 1150w will it make any diffrence to use lower power set on micro ?


Hi Joe, I'm afraid not, because although the lower power setting may use less current it will take longer to cook the same meal, using the same total power. 
Power used = time x amps, .. expressed in ampere/hours.( a/h )

It's back to the old saying, you get nowt for nowt..

To be frank, with a limited battery supply (no matter how big, it's still finite) I wouldn't use it for running a micro wave.. 
My advice,(this is where I get shot down in flames) 
.. buy a 2kw gennie :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joe

Time to test it, it will either work or not, with no harm done. try it for length of time you expect to use 5 mins?

BTW on some micro's the power consumption is lowered, on others the Magnetron is switched in and out ie "on" using loads of power for 10 secs and then "off" for 10 secs

Of all the stuff I have tested very little as ever matched its rating plate TV's are always below, most items are below there plated rate, with thenotable exception of Kettles virtually every kettle as been higher than its plate fast boils are the worst offenders.

The 1025w overwall micro that I had was a Asda special.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

got genny of e bay kipore the bigger 1 great kit easy looked after but mention genny on here and it is like being a leppa


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

joe2369 said:


> mention genny on here and it is like being a leppa


Well, aint that the truth ... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Then again.. you can always park up next to a yank tank and blame them.. they are always running gennies .. :wink:


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

If there was a micro out there with low comsumtion i.e 500w / consumption 900w could sombody tell me as the lowest I see is 700w / 1100w . I do have the KIPOR KGE 3000 Tc which I bought of ebay and may I say very happy with it but when just pulling over for a bite to eat the micro would be handy without pulling genny out of van . I must say in my old van in pic vw it felt like camping now for some reason I feel obliged to take my living room with me and half the kids bedrooms I did have a 2 year old riviera 181 for about 18 months a now a new ahorn merc m730
it,s a great piece of kit but there is always somthing else you want for it and the micro is it untill I am happy with this situation I can do nothing but think what if ?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joe

Best thing is to try it and see, all that will happen is that the invertor will shut down if it cant cope, the 700w from Asda only used 1025 (I measured it and I believe the plate said 1100)

There are some 650 w Microwaves out there Comet and Curries both had sub £30 (a few months since I checked those out and the website doesnt list now)


----------

